# H. Upmann (Cuba) Magnum 48 Edicion Limitada 2009 Cigar Review - I definitely like it



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a nice little cigar. The wrapper is colorado scuro, oily
but a little wrinkled. It is rolled very well with no sof...

Read the full review here: H. Upmann (Cuba) Magnum 48 Edicion Limitada 2009 Cigar Review - I definitely like it


----------

